# Anyone else "owned" by a border terrier?



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

We got our border terrier, Stan, 6 weeks ago - he is now 19 weeks old and we love him to pieces. Borders are a lovely breed, and have so many quirky traits - I would love to swap stories and ideas and information/advice with other border terrier owners if there are any of you around?

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx

and Stan


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Are there no border terriers owners out there?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My next door neighbour has a border terrier. It's such a daft dog.  

Yes Tracy my neighbour and Kieran is 'owned' by it. When my Kieran goes next door the dog is all over him and no one else can come near him because she gets jealous.   

This sounds *****y and evil but it's not the first 'dog' Kieran has had following him


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

He is soooooooo cute .

I have a cocker spaniel at the minute and am thinking about getting a terrier as well.... torn between a patterdale or a border 

Burnie xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Just seen your post re Border Terriers

I have a 3 year *****, who is our little girl, and has been a substitute baby since we had, we have since had our little boy, but she is very much part of the family. We started breeding from her last year, but unfortunately she only had one and she went onto kill it, not on purpose but she had a c-section and I think the fact that she was with a load of strangers when she came round didn't help. Anyway she has just come back from the stud dog so hopefully this year we will have more success. We haven't decided if we are going to keep a pup or not, I would keep them all. My Dad has the full brother to Jess. I absolutely adore her and she is spoilt rotten, she comes to our bed every morning when she gets up, she goes with us with the horses to shows and she is no bother at all.

Looking forward to chatting with you.

Chris F and Jess


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

My sister in law has one and she's a lovely dog.  Really good with two young children too.  When I take her for walks, I very much feel as if I'm the one being taken!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

We have a border!  

Milliemoo she is our baby, 8 this year and so very very spoilt!! Welcome to years and years of pleasure  

We love our dog sooooooooooooooooo much   xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

My Auntie has a rescue one called Rocky  

He is a total nutter and scares my cavaliers to death,although they are getting used to him now,and he tries to eat my guinea pig.

He is a funny thing,real character!


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Where have all the Border owners gone?  
I know no one has posted on here in ages but i have only just seen it    I have two borders, a dog and a girl (I hate to call her the "b" word  ). Ozzy is nearly 3 and Lola is 10 months.  They are sooooo adorable and its hilarious to watch them chasing each other round the garden!    We are hoping to breed at some point and i just know i will end up with a house full of Borders    

Miss TC - ahh I remember when you first got Stan! Bless him, i love the piccie, bet he's much bigger now though   Hope you're well Flower  

x


----------

